# BBS RS Championship Gold



## xxxturbo rabbitxxx (Aug 15, 2005)

Does anyone know a place where I can find that color? I want to paint my RS's the factory gold. So any help would be great.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: BBS RS Championship Gold (xxxturbo rabbitxxx)*

Search for Wurth Paint. They are the OEM paint supplier for older BSS wheels. Their gold is supposed to be the exact shade for BBS wheels.


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: BBS RS Championship Gold (Mikes72sb)*

Wurth discontinued the Gold in North America http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## xxxturbo rabbitxxx (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS Championship Gold (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_Wurth discontinued the Gold in North America http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Well that just crushed my dreams.


----------



## _Absorb_ (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: BBS RS Championship Gold (xxxturbo rabbitxxx)*

paint on ebay righ tnow search BBS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxxturbo rabbitxxx (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS Championship Gold (xxxturbo rabbitxxx)*

Do you guys thinks it's really legit paint or what.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: BBS RS Championship Gold (xxxturbo rabbitxxx)*

Was just about to direct that to you. Do you need the paint to match an existing wheel that's painted in the original BBS gold, or just so you have a genuine gold colour with the RS you have now? 
I reckon the one on eBay looks good. I wouldn't know about the quality though, one downside when dealing on eBay.


----------



## xxxturbo rabbitxxx (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS Championship Gold (rayray086)*

No my RS's are powder coated silver and I'm going to want to paint them the gold. I know Wurth used to make it but they stopped. And I emailed BBS last night to see if they can tell me the paint code or anything like that.


----------



## matthewx (Aug 21, 2005)

my rs wheels are gold








dont know if its factory or not i just bought them used


----------

